# Das Stippen ohne Rolle



## Leech (5. Dezember 2017)

Kurze Vorgeschichte:
Als ursprünglich ausschließlicher Spinnfischer bin ich über das Feedern auch in die Friedfischfischerei mit Grundangeln usw gerutscht, habe dann auch mal gestippt auf einer 5 Meter Rute mit kleiner leichter Rolle.

Jetzige Situation:
Nun habe ich vor kurzem von einem Freund eine 7 Meter Stipprute geschenkt bekommen - ohne Rolle.
Ich sitze immernoch mit Fragezeichen vor dem Gerät. |kopfkrat

Ich verstehe schon wie das Ganze im Grunde laufen soll - stippen mit Rolle und ohne kann sich jetzt ja nicht allzu sehr unterscheiden....

Aber ich habe hier mal eine so banale Frage, dass selbst Google mir hierfür keine Antwort auswerfen konnte (und meinen Freund zu Fragen ist auch keine Option, der hat es mir als Geschenk geschenkt und hat selbst keinen Schimmer davon):

Muss beim Fischen mit der Kopfrute die Schnur zwischen Angelspitze und Stipppose stramm sein oder ist es normal, dass diese im Zweifel auch etwas lockerer hängt?
Sonst achte ich ja darauf, dass im Zweifel die Schnur immer unter Spannung steht. ;+


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Je nachdem auf welche Länge du die Rute fischen willst.
Habe mehrere Vorfächer für meine Kopfrute gebaut mit unterschiedlichen Längen für unterschiedliche Gewässer.

Ich würde die Schnur etwas länger wählen sodass du etwas Luft hast, falsch mal nen großer Fisch beißt. Ich hatte schon Probleme im Fluss mit ner 30+ Rotfeder an der Kopfrute. Die ging ab. Hätte ich da die Schnur grenzwertig kurz gewählt wäre sie wohl abgerissen. 

Nen Gummi hast du nicht in der Rute, oder? Bin kein Kopfrutenprofi, würde aber ohne Gummi etwas Luft lassen. Oder sind generell keine großen Fische zu erwarten?


----------



## Leech (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Je nachdem auf welche Länge du die Rute fischen willst.
> Habe mehrere Vorfächer für meine Kopfrute gebaut mit unterschiedlichen Längen für unterschiedliche Gewässer.
> 
> Ich würde die Schnur etwas länger wählen sodass du etwas Luft hast, falsch mal nen großer Fisch beißt. Ich hatte schon Probleme im Fluss mit ner 30+ Rotfeder an der Kopfrute. Die ging ab. Hätte ich da die Schnur grenzwertig kurz gewählt wäre sie wohl abgerissen.
> ...



Also unterschiedliche Vorfächer habe ich quasi auch fertig - alleine schon, weil ich sie an der normalen Posenangel ja so auch direkt befestige - das ist gar nicht das Problem.

Ob ein Gummi in der Rute ist, müsste ich nachschauen, wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme.

Es kann schon durchaus mal passieren, dass bei uns in den Gewässern der eine oder andere Güster sich tummelt - aber die angezielten Rotaugen / Rotfedern bleiben in der Regel klein.

Aber deiner Aussage nach ist es also okay, wenn die Schnur überhalb der Pose lieber etwas mehr Luft hat, als zu wenig, falls sich doch mal ein Brassen dorthin verirrt?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall. Kann da nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Mit Gummi sieht das etwas anders aus, aber auch da würde ich etwas Luft lassen.

Also bei mir sieht es so aus, dass mein Vorfach ca einen Meter länger ist als die zu fischende Rutenlänge. Ich fische ne Colmic Cosmica 10m. Wenn ich da auf voller Länge fische ist mein Vorfach also ca 11m lang.

Manch einer mag jetzt sagen das sei Blödsinn, aber gerade für Anfänger auf dem Gebiet ist es sicherer. Die Profistipper fischen richtig kurze Vorfächer, da damit einfach der Anschlag schneller sitzt da du weniger Schnur hast. Die holen dann rein und stecken die hinteren Teile so weit ab, bis sie den Fisch auf der richtigen Länge haben um ihn zu lösen. Geht auch, aber nur wenn größere Fische ausgeschlossen sind. Ich habe so auch schon gefischt, aber seit der dicken Rotfeder wähle ich meine Vorfächer lieber etwas länger.

 Bitte versteife dich nicht allzu sehr auf meine Meinung, wie gesagt das ist nur meine Sichtweise dieser Angelei und so wie ich sie meistens praktiziere. Mal gucken ob andere Kollegen da vielleicht noch eine andere Meinung zu haben. Ich persönlich stippe nur noch mit Matchrute, geht fast genauso schnell und ist mit Rolle halt einfacher.


----------



## hecht99 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Hier gibt´s bestimmt größere Stippmeister als mich aber mal so ganz grob nen Schubser in die richtigen Richtung kann ich geben.

 Beim "Kleinfischangeln" mit der Stippe wählst du die Schnurlänge so, dass dir der Haken bzw. der Fisch in der Sitzposition direkt in die Hand fällt. Wenn du sie kürzer nimmst, müsstest wegen jedem Fisch aufstehen oder die Telestippe zusammenschieben. Also Länge der Stipprute - ein paar Zentimeter je nach Griffhaltung.

 Auf große Fische mit Gummizug fischt man dann verkürzt und kann den Fisch durchs Abstecken der Teile in Richtung Kescher führen.

 Bei deinem Einsatzgebiet wären wir in Fall 1. Du setzt dich hin, hältst die Rute senkrecht nach oben und wählst die Schurlänge so, dass du bequem mit der linken Hand den Haken greifen kannst. So gibt es weder Probleme beim Abhaken noch beim Anködern.


----------



## Leech (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Hier gibt´s bestimmt größere Stippmeister als mich aber mal so ganz grob nen Schubser in die richtigen Richtung kann ich geben.
> 
> Beim "Kleinfischangeln" mit der Stippe wählst du die Schnurlänge so, dass dir der Haken bzw. der Fisch in der Sitzposition direkt in die Hand fällt. Wenn du sie kürzer nimmst, müsstest wegen jedem Fisch aufstehen oder die Telestippe zusammenschieben. Also Länge der Stipprute - ein paar Zentimeter je nach Griffhaltung.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch schon mal eine Vorgabe mit der ich alleine im Kopf schon logisch was anfangen kann! 
Wobei ich tatsächlich persönlich kein Problem damit hätte, die Telerute jedes Mal wieder einzuziehen und neu auszuschieben - aber das bin halt ich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Das ist halt der Normalfall, wenn du aber mehr Luft haben willst würde ich das Vorfach länger wählen. Ist alles mehr oder weniger Geschmackssache.


----------



## hecht99 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Ach Vincent...


----------



## Leech (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Ich frag ja auch nur Grundlegendes nach zur Verständigung.
Komisches Gefühl so basische Dinge nachzufragen - aber jeder hat ja mal irgendwann was neues begonnen. #c


----------



## hecht99 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Ich hab dir ja die Basics genannt. Nur wenn dann jedes mal einer kommt und die allseits bewährten Grundlagen als Geschmackssache abtut (siehe Post 7) hat man echt irgendwann keinen Bock mehr hier was zu schreiben. Mit überlanger Schnur zu fischen bringt keinen einzigen Vorteil, und als Nachteile haste: Probleme beim Anködern, beim Rausheben bleibt dein Haken an der Uferböschung hängen, Probleme beim Landen und Ausbringen der Montage.

Und du brauchst überhaupt kein schlechtes Gefühl haben immer her mit deinen Fragen, nur es macht absolut keinen Spaß wenn nach jedem Tipp ein gewisser Jemand kommt und den dann zerschießt...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Probiers einfach aus wie du am besten klarkommst. 
Jeder macht es anders aber für manche engstirnige kommt halt nur die eigene Methode in Frage.
Ich habe mit längerer Schnur keine Probleme, bei größeren Fischen nur Vorteile.


----------



## Revilo62 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

eine 7m Stippe ist nicht mit einer Kopfrute mit Gummizug vergleichbar. Die 7m wird mit langer Leine (Rutenlänge) gefischt, wobei die Montage etwas kürzer als die Ruten, zwecks besserem Handling beim Auswerfen und Landen des Fisches .
Eine 10m Kopfrutemit Gummizug ist meist eine Kombi aus Steck- und Telerute und wird verkürzt gefischt, die Montage wird nicht geworfen, tut der Rute nicht gut (Bruchgefahr).
Das Topset ist meist um 4 m lang, darin läuft der Gummi und am Ende ist ein Konnektor, der die Montage aufnimmt. Beim Ausbringen werden die restlichen Rutenteile aufgesteckt und beim Drill abgesteckt.
So wie Vincent die Kopfrute fischt, ist es seeeehr unhandlich und schwierig, überhaupt Fische zu fangen, da der ausfahrene Gummizug die komplette Montage um einige Meter verlängert und ein Landen fast unmöglich macht

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Ich fische ohne Gummi .
Darum ja auch meine Frage zu Anfang ob seine Rute nen Gummi hat 

Und mit meiner Methode Fische zu fangen geht genauso...Verstehe eure Probleme nicht. Ich habe meine Methode und fange Fische. Jeder kann das Vorfach wählen wie er es mag. Da gibt es keinen Vorgaben, nur Richtlinien.


----------



## Franky (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Ich bin ebenfalls beim Stippen Verfechter von allgemeinen Basics... 
Bislang hat meine Schnurlänge bis ca. 30 cm vor Rutenende immer ausgereicht, um Fischis auch landen zu können. Einen Fisch, den ich damit NICHT landen kann, hätte ich auch mit einem Meter mehr dran nicht landen können... Bringt bei Standardstippruten also auch m. E. ausser den genannten Nachteilen die Schnur länger als die Rute zu wählen!


----------



## Leech (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls beim Stippen Verfechter von allgemeinen Basics...
> Bislang hat meine Schnurlänge bis ca. 30 cm vor Rutenende immer ausgereicht, um Fischis auch landen zu können. Einen Fisch, den ich damit NICHT landen kann, hätte ich auch mit einem Meter mehr dran nicht landen können... Bringt bei Standardstippruten also auch m. E. ausser den genannten Nachteilen die Schnur länger als die Rute zu wählen!



Okay. 
Ich werde das mal austesten.
Wenn trotz richtiger "Länge" der Schnur diese mal nicht zu 100% straff ist, weil die Pose durch Strömung etwas abgedriftet ist, wird mich das sicher auch nicht vom Fenster weghauen.


----------



## Ukel (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Da davon auszugehen ist, dass deine neue 7m-Stippe eine Telerute ist, fischt man diese mit langer Schnur, also so, dass die Montage ca. 30-60 cm oberhalb des unteren Endes der Stippe endet. Wieviel genau, probierst du am besten nach deinem Empfinden selber aus. Übrigens ist die Bezeichnung "Vorfach" vom Vincent nicht korrekt, denn das Vorfach ist ja das letzte Stück der Montage, wo der Haken dransitzt.
Bei Telestippruten sind meistens die oberen 2-3 Teile sehr dünn, da sie ohne Gummizug geangelt werden und ein Gummizug auch gar nicht hineinpasst, dafür hat die Spitze eine ziemlich weiche Aktion, also die oberen 2-3 Teile, was den Drill der Fische unterstütz. Beim Fang kleiner Fische, die du aus dem Wasser heben kannst, landen die Fischlein meistens direkt in der Hand, "zur Hand Fischen", bei größeren Fischen biegt sich die Rute meistens genügend durch, dass du die Fische gut keschern kannst. 
Verkürztes Angeln bei einer Telerute ist eigentlich Quatsch, denn durch das ständige Rein- und Rausschieben der Teile leiden die Verbindungen nur unnötig, und es ist viel zu umständlich.
Mal zur Verdeutlichung: deine Stippe ist 7 m lang, deine Montage z.b. 6,5 m, macht 13,5 m gesamt. Bei 2 m Wassertiefe bleiben dir somit 4,5 m Schnur zwischen Rutenspitze und Pose, wenn du am Grund angelst. Damit wäre es ideal, wenn du in etwa 10-11 m vom Ufer entfernt angelst, dann hast du Schnurpuffer für den Fang von etwas größeren Fischen und nicht zuviel Schnur lose auf dem Wasser liegen, was das Handling erschweren würde, auch den Anschlag beim Biss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Zwar etwas anders (weils da um Speed im Wettbewerb geht), im Prinzip aber das hier geschilderte Methode:
Speedstippen - irre! 
50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb


----------



## Franky (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Ich weiss ja nicht, auf was und wo Du stippen willst - aber mach nicht den Fehler, gleich beim ersten mal mit 12er Hauptschnur, 10er Vorfach und 0,8 g Pose losziehen zu wollen! Das geht zu 100% voll in die Hose!!! :q
18er oder 20er Hauptschnur, 14er Vorfach und Haken in Größe 12 - 14 mit Made/Würmchen/Brot/Teig bestückt unter einer 3 - 5 g Pose sind absolut okay!!! Ein Kumpel von mir ist mit dem dünnen Zeugs angefangen und es kostete ihn seine teure 7 m Kohlefaserstippe... |rolleyes


----------



## Ukel (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, auf was und wo Du stippen willst - aber mach nicht den Fehler, gleich beim ersten mal mit 12er Hauptschnur, 10er Vorfach und 0,8 g Pose losziehen zu wollen! Das geht zu 100% voll in die Hose!!! :q
> 18er oder 20er Hauptschnur, 14er Vorfach und Haken in Größe 12 - 14 mit Made/Würmchen/Brot/Teig bestückt unter einer 3 - 5 g Pose sind absolut okay!!! Ein Kumpel von mir ist mit dem dünnen Zeugs angefangen und es kostete ihn seine teure 7 m Kohlefaserstippe... |rolleyes



Franky: jetzt musst du aber auch erklären, wie dein Kumpel seine Stippe geschreddert hat. Ich vermute mal, weil er einen Überkopfauswurf zu sehr durchgezogen hat, um die Montage rauszubringen?
Es gibt Stippen, die können das ab, aber auch welche, die das nicht mögen :c
Deine Empfehlung ist für den Anfang natürlich ok, als Hauptschnur würde auch eine 16er reichen. Und mit dieser Montage braucht man keinen Überkopfauswurf, sondern kann ganz elegant einen Unterhandauswurf tätigen :m


----------



## west1 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Leech schrieb:


> Nun habe ich vor kurzem von einem Freund eine 7 Meter Stipprute geschenkt bekommen - ohne Rolle.
> Ich sitze immernoch mit Fragezeichen vor dem Gerät. |kopfkrat



Das liegt wohl daran dass alle Angelanfänger heutzutage mit Spinnangeln anfangen müssen warum auch immer!?
Früher war das anders da hat man klein angefangen und das angeln von grund auf erlernt.

Unter " Stippangeln " kotzt Google genug wissenswertes aus.


----------



## Minimax (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



west1 schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl daran dass alle Angelanfänger heutzutage mit Spinnangeln anfangen müssen warum auch immer!?
> Früher war das anders da hat man klein angefangen und das angeln von grund auf erlernt.



Ist doch auch richtig so, Anfänger sollten sich erstmal mit den simplen, einfachen Methoden wie Spinnfischen vertraut machen, bevor sie sich an die hohe Kunst des feinen Posenangelns trauen...
Duckundwech


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Dann können wir den Laden hier dicht machen wenn man keine Anfängerfragen mehr stellen darf! Niemand zwingt jemanden zum Antworten also schön  durch die hose atmen...


----------



## Minimax (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann können wir den Laden hier dicht machen wenn man keine Anfängerfragen mehr stellen darf! Niemand zwingt jemanden zum Antworten also schön durch die hose atmen...



Kochtopf, mein Post war nicht ganz ernst gemeint- ging nur um die unterschiedliche Bewertung verschiedener Techniken durch meinen etwas apodiktischen Vorposter


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Minimax schrieb:


> Kochtopf, mein Post war nicht ganz ernst gemeint- ging nur um die unterschiedliche Bewertung verschiedener Techniken durch meinen etwas apodiktischen Vorposter



Ich würde mich doch nie so pampig auf dich beziehen, ich bezog mich ebenfalls auf den Vorposter


----------



## west1 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann können wir den Laden hier dicht machen wenn man keine Anfängerfragen mehr stellen darf! Niemand zwingt jemanden zum Antworten also schön  durch die hose atmen...



Wieso ich hab nur gesagt wie es heutzutage ist und einen Tipp wie er Wissenswertes zum Stippen findet auch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

sodele, nu fahren wir alle wieder runter und helfen gegenseitig dem Kollegen mit der Frage statt dass  ihr euch gegenseitig angeht..

DAS wäre doch sinnvoll!

Und weil ihr ALLE so toll seid, beherzigt ihr das ja auch gerne!!

Und dafür danke ich euch!!


----------



## Leech (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



west1 schrieb:


> Wieso ich hab nur gesagt wie es heutzutage ist und einen Tipp wie er Wissenswertes zum Stippen findet auch!



Es ist nicht so, dass ich mit dem Stippen als solches nichts anfangen kann....
Es ging um die Schnurspannung bei einer reinen Kopfrute ohne Rolle - und da ich das eben nicht hatte frag ich eben nach. |rolleyes
Google spuckt zum Stippen zwar einiges aus, aber eben nicht zu explizit diese Thema.



Ukel schrieb:


> Da davon auszugehen ist, dass deine neue 7m-Stippe  eine Telerute ist, fischt man diese mit langer Schnur, also so, dass die  Montage ca. 30-60 cm oberhalb des unteren Endes der Stippe endet.  Wieviel genau, probierst du am besten nach deinem Empfinden selber aus.  Übrigens ist die Bezeichnung "Vorfach" vom Vincent nicht korrekt, denn  das Vorfach ist ja das letzte Stück der Montage, wo der Haken dransitzt.
> Bei Telestippruten sind meistens die oberen 2-3 Teile sehr dünn, da sie  ohne Gummizug geangelt werden und ein Gummizug auch gar nicht  hineinpasst, dafür hat die Spitze eine ziemlich weiche Aktion, also die  oberen 2-3 Teile, was den Drill der Fische unterstütz. Beim Fang kleiner  Fische, die du aus dem Wasser heben kannst, landen die Fischlein  meistens direkt in der Hand, "zur Hand Fischen", bei größeren Fischen  biegt sich die Rute meistens genügend durch, dass du die Fische gut  keschern kannst.
> Verkürztes Angeln bei einer Telerute ist eigentlich Quatsch, denn durch  das ständige Rein- und Rausschieben der Teile leiden die Verbindungen  nur unnötig, und es ist viel zu umständlich.
> Mal zur Verdeutlichung: deine Stippe ist 7 m lang, deine Montage z.b.  6,5 m, macht 13,5 m gesamt. Bei 2 m Wassertiefe bleiben dir somit 4,5 m  Schnur zwischen Rutenspitze und Pose, wenn du am Grund angelst. Damit  wäre es ideal, wenn du in etwa 10-11 m vom Ufer entfernt angelst, dann  hast du Schnurpuffer für den Fang von etwas größeren Fischen und nicht  zuviel Schnur lose auf dem Wasser liegen, was das Handling erschweren  würde, auch den Anschlag beim Biss.



Siehste. Sowas hilft, damit ich die Dimensionen mal verstehe. Das liest sich logisch schlüssig.


----------



## Franky (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Ukel schrieb:


> Franky: jetzt musst du aber auch erklären, wie dein Kumpel seine Stippe geschreddert hat. Ich vermute mal, weil er einen Überkopfauswurf zu sehr durchgezogen hat, um die Montage rauszubringen?



Treffer Mittschiffs! 
Gegenwind, hyperleichte Montage plus Nullerfahrung mit Stippen in Kombination mit gelernter Plumpsangelei...

Das elegante Unterhandschlenzen ging damit wohl generell ins Gemüse, was er dann mit einem knallharten Überkopfwurf quittiert hat. Angeblich liegen noch immer so gut 4 m feinste Kohlefaser in ca. 20 m Entfernung vom Ufer in gut 4 m Tiefe.


----------



## Ukel (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Franky schrieb:


> Treffer Mittschiffs!
> Gegenwind, hyperleichte Montage plus Nullerfahrung mit Stippen in Kombination mit gelernter Plumpsangelei...
> 
> Das elegante Unterhandschlenzen ging damit wohl generell ins Gemüse, was er dann mit einem knallharten Überkopfwurf quittiert hat. Angeblich liegen noch immer so gut 4 m feinste Kohlefaser in ca. 20 m Entfernung vom Ufer in gut 4 m Tiefe.



20 m? Da hat er ja in bester Speerwerfermanier den Gegenwind als Aufwind genutzt und die 4m Kohle mit zusätzlicher Hebelwirkung des ehemaligen Handteils in ungeahnte Weiten befördert :g


----------



## Franky (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Ich war leider nicht dabei - war auch gut so, denn ich wäre mit Sicherheit vor Lachen ins Wasser gefallen! :q
Das Ding ist wohl wirklich in richtigem Winkel abgeknackt und geflogen.... Davon ab - die Kraft und Statur des Herrn stimmt mit der eines Speerwerfers bzw. Kugelstoßers durchaus überein. Wenn der auch noch voll in Brass durchzieht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

von sowas gibts leider nie Videos!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Also soweit ich mich an die damaligen Stippangeln vom Verein erinnern kann wurde da mit den langen Stöcken andauernd über Kopf geworfen.
 Das waren allerdings schon sehr gute Stippangler wo die Kopfrute wohl auch Minimum 300 Euro gekostet hat.


----------



## Ukel (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also soweit ich mich an die damaligen Stippangeln vom Verein erinnern kann wurde da mit den langen Stöcken andauernd über Kopf geworfen.
> Das waren allerdings schon sehr gute Stippangler wo die Kopfrute wohl auch Minimum 300 Euro gekostet hat.



Wie ich schon schrieb, manche Ruten halten es aus, andere wiederum nicht. Und wenn man >6 Bft von vorne hat, sollte man dem Wind gegenüber u. U. demütig werden beim Durchziehen der Stippe, auch, oder gerade dann, wenn sie etwas mehr gekostet hat #6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Ich sag ja nur...

Ich würde ne Kopfrute auch ungern über Kopf werfen.


----------



## yukonjack (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nur...
> 
> Ich würde ne Kopfrute auch ungern über Kopf werfen.



Aber warum heißt die dann Kopfrute ?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Tricast (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

@ Yukonjack

Nur mal ganz grob als Erläuterung:

Hier gehen 2 Begriffe nicht zusammen: Stippe und Kopfrute.
Sind zwar beide für´s Stippen aber doch in der Handhabung unterschiedlich. Wenn von Stippen gesprochen wird, dann sind in aller Regel die Telestippen gemeint die mit langer Schnur gefischt werden. Die Montage einschließlich Vorfach ist fast so lang wie die Rute (hat Ukel bereits beschrieben). Diese Ruten gibt es von ca. 1,5m bis 4m, dann nennt man sie Speedfischruten und dann von 4 bis ca. 11m. Diese Ruten kann man auch über Kopf werfen. Allerdings mit Gefühl und nicht mit brachial Gewalt. 
Mit Kopfruten sind Steckruten gemeint in der Länge von ca. 8m bis 16m. Diese Ruten werden mit verkürzter Montage gefischt. Die Montage ist so lang wie das Wasser tief ist plus ca. 1m. Die ersten 3 Teile sind teleskopisch und dann steckbar. Wenn man einen Biss hat werden die steckbaren Teile abgesteckt und es wird nur noch mit den ersten Teilen gedrillt. Diese Ruten darf man üblicher Weise nicht über Kopf auswerfen, das quittieren sie mit Bruch (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).

Viele Grüße aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Danke Heinz - gut erklärt!


----------



## yukonjack (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Tricast schrieb:


> @ Yukonjack
> 
> Nur mal ganz grob als Erläuterung:
> 
> ...



hab dir ne PN geschickt
 #h


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Tricast schrieb:


> @ Yukonjack
> 
> Nur mal ganz grob als Erläuterung:
> 
> ...



Sehr gut erklärt #6


----------



## thanatos (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

au Mama mia , das haut ja wieder voll rein |supergri ob die Schnur länger oder kürzer als die Rute  ;+  das mußt du schon allein rausfinden macht jeder anders  #c und jeder hat recht 
 aber nun zu deiner eigentlichen Frage - die Schnur muß nicht 
 zwischen Pose und Rutenspitze straff gehalten werden ,der Weg bis Spannung beim Anhieb ist ja direkt also nur halb so lang wie bei einer beringten ,sollte sich aber ein großer Schnurbogen
 bilden ist es etwas von Vorteil wenn du die Schnur wieder hinter die Pose mendest .
 Meine Schnurstärken sind 0,12er Hauptschnur und  0,o9er Vorfach 
 Posen zwischen 0,5 -5 g je nach Gegebenheit
 empfehlen würde ich dir zum Anfang 18 er Haupt und 12er Vorfach und Posen ab 3 g


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



thanatos schrieb:


> ob die Schnur länger oder kürzer als die Rute ;+ das mußt du schon allein rausfinden macht jeder anders #c und jeder hat recht



#6

 Einer ders versteht.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Tricast hat das schon richtig beschrieben was auch in dieser Form Sinn macht!!! 
Erst mal richtig erlernen und Erfahrungen sammeln. 


Was man später selber daraus macht ist ein anderes Thema. 
Der eine versucht das max rauszuholen der andere freut sich bei einem Biß. 
Guter Angler schlechter Angler........ |supergri
Jeder hat andere Ambitionen und letztendlich muss jeder seine Erfahrungen machen und jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## geomas (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Zeit, mich mal wieder steinigen zu lassen|rolleyes
> 
> Jetzt hab ich verschiedenste Quellen durchforstet, um alles über das Stippen (mit langen Kopfruten) herauszufinden. Material, Technik, Taktik, etc. usw. Nur eine Frage blieb offen:
> Warum?!?



Meiner Meinung* nach: Präzision.

Man kann damit eben absolut exakt die gleiche Stelle befischen, immer wieder, und mit den Pole-Cups (die kleinen „Becher” zum Anfüttern) punktgenau füttern.

Zudem läßt sich mit feinerem Gerät (Schnur, Haken, Pose) angeln als auf die gleiche Entfernung mit einer Matchrute.


*) Bin aber alles andere als ein Routinier mit der Kopfrute.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Warum??? 
Vor allem Präzision und Schnelligkeit. 
Zudem ist es etwas ganz anderes 
mit einer langen Stange vor allem größere Fische zu drillen, muss man halt mögen, auch ohne Gummizug :m
Andere Punkte hat geomas ja schon beschrieben.


----------



## Ukel (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Zeit, mich mal wieder steinigen zu lassen|rolleyes
> 
> Jetzt hab ich verschiedenste Quellen durchforstet, um alles über das Stippen (mit langen Kopfruten) herauszufinden. Material, Technik, Taktik, etc. usw. Nur eine Frage blieb offen:
> Warum?!?



Warum nicht?!? Stellt hier jemand deine Art zu angeln, die ich jetzt nicht kenne, aber die es sicherlich gibt, in Frage? #d


----------



## thanatos (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Warum |kopfkrat weil es dem der es tut einfach Spaß macht ,
 Bin Allroundangler trotzdem gibt es Methoden die mir nicht gefallen  anderen ist es das non plus Ultra - so isset eben 
 nun können mich  die Fliegenfischer zerfetzen(ist mir Wurscht) richtig erfolgreich Stippen ist genauso anspruchsvoll
 wie Fliegenfischen #6 -ich mache beides .


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Ich stippe ab und an ja auch gerne - aber mehr als 6 m ist für mich "Qual". Für "just4fun" Köderfische zoppen oder gerne auch größere Rotaugen für Frikas oder Bratrotaugenfilet ist das sehr abwechlungsreich für mich. Mir gefällt dabei der Simplicissimus... Es muss dabei nicht besonders anspruchsvoll sein! Wenn ich daran denke, dass einige Stippermannschaften früher den Wert eines Einfamilenhauses ans Wasser geschleppt und weiss der Geier nicht fürn Heckmeck da gemacht haben und "Köfis zu stippen" (Oh, was konnte man sie damit necken! :q)
Als ich "erfolgreich" mit Feederruten auf Brassen und Co war, hatte sich ein Vereinskamerad zum Kauf einer 13 m Kopfrute mit Hassenich für Kits entschieden. Kam irgendwas um knapp 2500 DM, runtergesetzt weil "Vorführgerät" (ich meine, war was von Garbolino)...
Aber das ist dann die Welt, die sich mir nie erschließen wird...


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Franky, das ist natürlich krass aber mir erschließt sich generell vieles nicht, sei es die Spinnrutencombo für mehr als 200 EUR oder die Xtausend euro stippe. Hauptsache man hat ne schöne Zeit am Wasser und das geht auch mit einfachem gerät


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Naja jeder so wie er mag. 
Aber wenn du Wettbewerb orientiert fischst musst halt bisschen was ausgeben. 
Wenn du so ein Teil ständig in der Hand hast................... 
Der ünterschied ist schon krass


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Naja jeder so wie er mag.
> Aber wenn du Wettbewerb orientiert fischst musst halt bisschen was ausgeben.
> Wenn du so ein Teil ständig in der Hand hast...................
> Der ünterschied ist schon krass



Ich krieg das immer mit, wenn wir unterwegs z. B. bei Browning und neue Produkte gucken.

Wenn Du da direkt nebeneinander 10 oder 13 m Poles der verschiedenen Preisklassen in der Hand hast, merkste an Gewicht und Balance und "durchhängen" wo der Preisunterschied herkommt. 

Und wie bei jedem Spitzensportler sonst auch, haste dauerhaft keine Chance ohne bestes Gerät ..

Ob man das will, ist ne andere Sache, aber die Unterschiede merke selbst ich als Spinner, wenn ich so Teile direkt nebeneinander in die Hand bekomme..


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Ohh ja - aber man muss noch nicht einmal in diese Dimensionen vorrücken, um deutliche Unterschiede zu spüren. Das geht auch schon bei 6 m...
Ich hatte über Jahre eine unkaputtbare (sauschwere) 5 m Stippe. Doch irgendwann hatte ich die Schnauze voll und mir was neues ausgesucht. Ziel war damals < 100 DM zu bleiben, aber mindestens 5 - 6 m Länge zu haben.
Am Ende kam dabei eine 6 m Stippe raus, die gut 1/3 weniger auf die Waage brachte, als die alte 5 m - den Hebel dabei noch nicht einmal berücksichtigt...


----------



## Leech (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Franky schrieb:


> Ohh ja - aber man muss noch nicht einmal in diese Dimensionen vorrücken, um deutliche Unterschiede zu spüren. Das geht auch schon bei 6 m...
> Ich hatte über Jahre eine unkaputtbare (sauschwere) 5 m Stippe. Doch irgendwann hatte ich die Schnauze voll und mir was neues ausgesucht. Ziel war damals < 100 DM zu bleiben, aber mindestens 5 - 6 m Länge zu haben.
> Am Ende kam dabei eine 6 m Stippe raus, die gut 1/3 weniger auf die Waage brachte, als die alte 5 m - den Hebel dabei noch nicht einmal berücksichtigt...



Ich persönlich habe ehrlich gesagt nichts gegen schwere Glasfaserknüppel - jetzt nicht beim Spinnangeln - aber beim Stippen geht das klar.
Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich kraftmäßig früher mal einiges mit dem Oberkörper gemacht habe und da noch ein gesundes Maß von übrig geblieben ist .. auch wenn ich da mal wieder ran müsste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

angenehmer sind leichte Ruten aber allemal, unabhängig vom Trainingszustand, oder nicht?


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Kommt drauf an, in eher unfiligrane Ruten habe ich mehr vertrauen wenn es grob wird


----------



## Leech (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> angenehmer sind leichte Ruten aber allemal, unabhängig vom Trainingszustand, oder nicht?



Ja. Definitiv. Aber dennoch sind sie für mich persönlich nicht so das Problem.
Wenn ich jetzt Spinnfischen machen würde, ist Carbonfaser deutlich angenehmer als Glasfaser, aber bei Ansitzen macht mir das persönlich nicht wirklich viel aus.
Aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen.
Ich glaube was Spinnruten angeht hatte ich mir mal eine Triggerrute gekauft, um Fischen mit dem Baitcaster auszuprobieren - das Ding war aus Carbon-Glasfaser-Komposit - ging auch noch - war aber für die Größe auch schon 'schwerer'.



> Kommt drauf an, in eher unfiligrane Ruten habe ich mehr vertrauen wenn es grob wird


In der Regel sind so Ruten, die ich am Ende ablege - Feeder-Ruten etc - persönlich auch in Glasfaser nicht so wild. Beim Spinnfischen sollte es schon leichterer Carbon sein.
Wobei das mit dem "Leicht" bei meiner Wels-Spinnrute auch nicht wirklich gegeben ist...aber für ihre Länge fällt die wohl auch unter "leicht"


----------



## MS aus G (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Deine Frage ist leider nicht leicht zu beantworten!

Da kommt es auch auf das Gewässer an, das Du mit der Rute befischen willst!

Da ich immer etwas verzögert bei mir in der Weser fische ist da schon eine gewisse Spannung vorhanden! Man reagiert ja auch auf den kleinsten Biss mit einem Anhieb! Von da her ist es eh von Vorteil die Schnur nicht zu weit "durchhängen" zu lassen um sofort reagieren zu können!!!

Bei der Schnurlänge würde ich Dir auch so etwa 10-40cm unter der Rutenlänge empfehlen, das sind aber persönliche Vorlieben, und muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden. Sollte man z.B. etwas erhöht sitzen bietet es sich natürlich an etwas länger zu fischen.

Andersrum fische ich auch mit einer 10m Rute gerne lang/lang ohne Gummizug, aber auch das ist Geschmack/Gewässer abhängig. Bei mir vor Ort sind die Buhnen nicht sehr groß, da kann man mit 10m Rute + 9,8m Schnur abzüglich der Tiefe schon sehr viele Bereiche befischen! 

In einem ruhigeren Gewässer (See/langsam fließender Kanal/...) bietet sich das verkürzte Fischen dann wieder eher an. Das ist aber auch Geschmacksache mit dem ewigen Auf- bzw. Abstecken!

Am besten ist einfach selbst erstmal probieren, evtl. einen "erfahrenen Stipper" mal zu fragen oder zu beobachten!!! Dann seine eigenen Lehren daraus zu ziehen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## thanatos (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Irgendwie unterliegst du hier einem Irrtum was das Handling einer Stipprute betrifft ,du kannst sie nicht einfach ablegen , das bringt nix 
 du kannst sie auflegen aber du hast sie ständig in der Hand sei es im entscheidendem Moment den Anhieb zu setzen oder nur die Schnurposition zu optimieren und da ist das Gewicht der Rute schon eine relevante Sache .


----------



## Leech (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



thanatos schrieb:


> Irgendwie unterliegst du hier einem Irrtum was das Handling einer Stipprute betrifft ,du kannst sie nicht einfach ablegen , das bringt nix
> du kannst sie auflegen aber du hast sie ständig in der Hand sei es im entscheidendem Moment den Anhieb zu setzen oder nur die Schnurposition zu optimieren und da ist das Gewicht der Rute schon eine relevante Sache .



ich meinte es bezüglich des auflegens.
und wie gesagt - das gewicht der rute ist für mich persönlich grundsätzlich bei eher stationärem angeln nicht der große faktor #c und vor allem wenns die erste Rute ist - zum Üben geht das schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*

Passend zum Thema - ihr immer mit eurem Kleinfisch, gezielt auf Waller mit der Stippe 
..






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV4xqGOF0ck


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Das Stippen ohne Rolle*



Leech schrieb:


> ich meinte es bezüglich des auflegens.
> und wie gesagt - das gewicht der rute ist für mich persönlich grundsätzlich bei eher stationärem angeln nicht der große faktor #c und vor allem wenns die erste Rute ist - zum Üben geht das schon.



Wenn du mal 4-5 Stunden am Stück intensiv mit so einer Stange gefischt hast weißt du was Gewicht ausmachen wird 
@ Thomas, mit Waller wird schwierig ohne Gummizug. 
Dafür ist meine nicht ausgelegt. 
Aber ein Stör hat mir schon mal gereicht, lang, lang waren meine Arme danach aber war ein geiler Drill.


----------

